
Sailors Unexpectedly Photograph a Volcano and the Birth of a New Island - elbigbad
https://m.imgur.com/a/wHWme
======
monkmartinez
Is it wrong that my first thought was for them to claim it, draw up
articles/flag, and create a new country?

"The first years were a violent affair with the eruptions and lava. We,
however, persevered and steadily gained acreage and with acreage came
abundance."

